# Kuang Yung Table Saw...Anyone w/ Experience?



## merce (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm looking for a solid reliable used Table Saw and came across this:
http://nh.craigslist.org/tls/5347920148.html

It looks to be a Taiwan-made Delta Uni-Saw knock-off, right?
10" blade, 3hp motor, single phase, 220v.
Hoping someone could give me first-hand info on a Kuang Yung Table Saw.
It's substantially cheaper than a used Uni-Saw, but still seems pretty sturdy.
Maybe the fence doesn't compare to a uni-fence?
Hoping for your thoughts.
Thanks!!

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 4, 2016)

Can you get parts for it? And how rusty is it, resurfacing the top could take work and be costly if it needs to be reground.


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 4, 2016)

I'd keep looking, never heard of that brand and it looks to be in rough shape....


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 4, 2016)

I agree with Barry. In addition that access door does not look conducive to comfortable (reasonably) maintenance. A belt change maybe but a pulley realignment - no way.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 4, 2016)

Looks like a pre Jet- Jet. Taiwan produces great products now but 30 yrs ago- I would pass or offer a lot less.


----------



## Sprung (Jan 5, 2016)

I agree with Greg - parts availability on an older/used piece of equipment, especially one in rougher shape, is definitely something to consider. If you go with a Unisaw you should have no problem finding parts if you need them. I've got no problem buying a used machine (my table saw, planer, and jointer are the only large tools I've purchased new), but whenever I've bought a used machine I've always considered parts availability. Ebay can be a good source of parts. Or, if it's old American iron, the OWWM.org forum can be an excellent source too.

A saw like that from an unfamiliar brand, I would be checking over real well top to bottom, inside and out, to make sure nothing is broken (because parts might be difficult to source) and certainly wouldn't pay $300 for it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

